# CSO: 9 out of 10 deaths from Covid in over 65's.



## Purple (4 Aug 2022)

CSO: 9 out of 10 deaths from Covid in over 65's.

I'm very surprised that it's only 9 in 10. I though it would be much higher than that.


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Aug 2022)

In the US it was lower, closer to 80%.
200,000+ out of 1 million were under 65.

If you look at the age profile of the covid patients who pulled through here with ICU and hospital treatment, you will see large proportion of 55-64 year olds.









						COVID-19 deaths by age U.S. 2022 | Statista
					

Between the beginning of January 2020 and December 7, 2022, of the 1,076,549 deaths caused by COVID-19 in the United States, around 284,751 had occurred among those aged 85 years and older.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Purple (5 Aug 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> In the US it was lower, closer to 80%.
> 200,000+ out of 1 million were under 65.
> 
> If you look at the age profile of the covid patients who pulled through here with ICU and hospital treatment, you will see large proportion of 55-64 year olds.
> ...


There are more obese younger people in the US and obesity is by far the biggest risk contributor to ending up in hospital or dying.


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Aug 2022)

Purple said:


> There are more obese younger people in the US and obesity is by far the biggest risk contributor to ending up in hospital or dying.


The figures I saw for the US was that for under 65s 80% had a pre-existing condition. I didn't see the breakdown per condition but obsesity \ diabetes \ high blood pressure is in that group.


----------



## Purple (5 Aug 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> The figures I saw for the US was that for under 65s 80% had a pre-existing condition. I didn't see the breakdown per condition but obsesity \ diabetes \ high blood pressure is in that group.


Info from Science Magazine here. 
It's not PC to say it because it's fat shaming etc but obesity a long running pandemic in many Western Countries. 
It costs nearly $200 billion a year in the US (20% of their health spend) alone and accounts for 18% of all deaths there. It cost us billions a year too.


----------

